# perlite



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Can perlite be used in place of a false bottom? 
My thoughts are to put 2' in the bottom sealed in with screen for the same effect as hard plastic. Not water feature would be added, just a water layer in the bottom for humidity. 
Chuck


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Isn't that too soft? Probably not a good foundation. Lets see what others think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

No, it would be ok for coco fiber and leaves.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Perlite is great for mixing in soil for house plants. It absorbs, then gradually releases water in a dry situation, but it sucks in a vivarium/terrarium situation where you want to drain excess water off in a drainage area, or recycle it, as in a false bottom. In a vivarium situation, it is also not good in the upper substrate. It floats in waterways, clogs up the pumps and adheres to the frogs, which is annoying to them. Like vermiculite, another great outdoor gardening and house plant additive, it's more of a problem in a humid terrarium/vivarium environment than a help. In a drainage area, you want sharp, clean drainage, which coarse gravel and maybe some added charcoal will do quite nicely. Avoid Perlite in a terrarium/vivarium on any level. You won't miss it a bit.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

chuckelliott said:


> Can perlite be used in place of a false bottom?
> My thoughts are to put 2' in the bottom sealed in with screen for the same effect as hard plastic. Not water feature would be added, just a water layer in the bottom for humidity.
> Chuck


I would avoid perlite at all costs in a vivarium. I use it in orchid mixes... And I'm not even happy with that. Used alone, it will float. It breaks down with time into a fine dust. And, depending on the supplier, there are issues with high fluorine concentrations. Or there used to be. I wouldn't risk it, I don't think a lot of fluorine would be good for frogs...

Also, it is a pain to work with. You will hurt yourself breathing in the dust if you work with it dry. And if you work with it wet... well, no dust, but it is a royal pain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks to all


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I use perlite in most of my tanks and it isn't a problem. I don't think you should have a whole layer on the bottom for drainage as it tends to smell after being wet for a period, but in the soil its no problem. And I don't have it sticking to any of my animals. I don't have water features for the most part, just water dishes and the perlite isn't a problem with them, but leaves are. 

Best,

Chuck


----------

